# Cerwin Vega speakers.



## tcarcio

Does anyone use the Cerwin vega speakers for HT and if so what do you think. I was looking at these and they look pretty good. I think they would be a decent match for my Chase speakers that I would use for surrounds. I have not decided yet but I might do something like this in a year or so. http://www.cerwinvega.com/home-audio/floorstanding-speakers/xls-12.html


----------



## AudiocRaver

I have no experience with Cerwin Vega in recent years, do not think of them as a refined speaker (just loud), but that is mainly because I never hear them referred to in discussions by people who have heard a lot of good-sounding speakers. At that price you can get a pair of Arx A5's which are absolutely awesome-sounding speakers.

Insist on a 30-day eval period.


----------



## tcarcio

AudiocRaver said:


> I have no experience with Cerwin Vega in recent years, do not think of them as a refined speaker (just loud), but that is mainly because I never hear them referred to in discussions by people who have heard a lot of good-sounding speakers. At that price you can get a pair of Arx A5's which are absolutely awesome-sounding speakers.
> 
> Insist on a 30-day eval period.


Well my Chase speakers have horn tweeters and I think something like the Vegas will match up better with them than the A5's. I did see the speaker comparison in which the A5's won but I do listen to alot of music and I wont lie I do play it loud. The Chase speakers are great and I love them so I don't think I will change too soon but I would love to hear from someone who owns some Vegas to see what they think. Years ago I had a pair of CV's that my son still has today and they sounded very good to me. Thanks for your input. :T


----------



## AudiocRaver

Sounds like you have thought out your requirements thoroughly. Can you get them through a source that allows some evaluation time? Always a plus with a model you have not heard yet. Plus they can act differently in your room.


----------



## tcarcio

AudiocRaver said:


> Sounds like you have thought out your requirements thoroughly. Can you get them through a source that allows some evaluation time? Always a plus with a model you have not heard yet. Plus they can act differently in your room.


Sorry for the late response....Holiday time Ya'know...:spend: I haven't found any place that will do an in home trial period just cash and carry but I will keep looking to see if that is possible but I'm thinking it's not. As far as room response I actually ran a pair of B'52 PA speakers in this room a few years ago and they sounded pretty good. They got plenty loud with some good thump because they had 2 15" drivers in each cab along with compression horn tweeters which is along the lines of the CV's. I do have room treatments on the walls and cieling to absorb some high end and bass traps which help tremendously. I am still just in the "wondering if" stage but with tax money I may give it a shot in a few months. Thanks for your input Wayne, I appreciate it. :T


----------



## Savjac

Cool thread, thanks for posting. 
I must admit, in many ways I am tired of the "Audiophile" equipment and just want to rock out. I had read this review some time ago:

http://www.theabsolutesound.com/articles/tested-cerwin-vega-cls-215-loudspeaker/

I did not get around to buying anything then and the speakers are now XLS versions, but it is said the new ones do well also, music and of course HT.
Being an ex rock and roll guitar player, I have not lost hearing but I do miss that "live" sound you can get from monster speakers that can move seven tons of air. I use a cut from the Gladiator soundtrack, well 2 cuts really, cut 2 and 3. If the speaker starts to fall apart too soon in cut three, I am not happy. I would bet the CV's could easily pass muster here. 

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Glen B

I owned Cerwin-Vegas back in the 1980s and 1990s (Models D-9, 380SE, and AT-15). With their 101dB sensitivity, they were loud, and bass was prodigious. They were great with rock and popular music, not too good with jazz and classical. Their downside were colorations and lack of refinement in the upper mids and treble. I've seen the review of the CLS-15 linked to above, and these appear to be more refined than your typical C-V speakers.


----------



## tcarcio

Savjac said:


> Cool thread, thanks for posting.
> I must admit, in many ways I am tired of the "Audiophile" equipment and just want to rock out. I had read this review some time ago:
> 
> http://www.theabsolutesound.com/articles/tested-cerwin-vega-cls-215-loudspeaker/
> 
> I did not get around to buying anything then and the speakers are now XLS versions, but it is said the new ones do well also, music and of course HT.
> Being an ex rock and roll guitar player, I have not lost hearing but I do miss that "live" sound you can get from monster speakers that can move seven tons of air. I use a cut from the Gladiator soundtrack, well 2 cuts really, cut 2 and 3. If the speaker starts to fall apart too soon in cut three, I am not happy. I would bet the CV's could easily pass muster here.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.



I played drums in a rock band also, I played everything from Marshall tucker band to Kiss along with alot of Southern rock at the end of my band day's. I had tons of fun, Well that I remember anyway's.....It was the 70's and 80's afterall..:bigsmile: I agree with you on the "live sound" comment and with my Chase speakers that I have now I get more of that and that is one reason I am debating on maybe going with some bigger speakers like the XLS line. I did read that review and it sounded very positive. Thanks for your input, It is appreciated. :T


----------



## tcarcio

Glen B said:


> I owned Cerwin-Vegas back in the 1980s and 1990s (Models D-9, 380SE, and AT-15). With their 101dB sensitivity, they were loud, and bass was prodigious. They were great with rock and popular music, not too good with jazz and classical. Their downside were colorations and lack of refinement in the upper mids and treble. I've seen the review of the CLS-15 linked to above, and these appear to be more refined than your typical C-V speakers.


Yes that review seemed positive. I actually like the way the CV's look with that red surround and with 2 15's in each cab I think it could be dangerous. :hsd: My wife tells me to turn it down now so I might not tell her what I might be up to...:heehee: Thanks for adding to the thread. :T


----------



## tcarcio

Well I went ahead and got the CV XLS-215's and have changed my Chase speakers to be used as the center and surrounds. I am still breaking them in and I am useing a Behringer EP-4000 to power them. I now crossover my Danley DTS-10 at 50hz and I easily get concert level sound and I love the way they sound. I have had to move some items in the room around because they were falling off the walls and shelves. I need to be carefull so I don't go deaf now but at 100db at my listening position they sound fantastic. The dual 15's in each really hit you in the chest pretty good. I have so much headroom now that it is unbelievable. If I run my Onkyo volume level at 72.5 that behringer just cranks those CV's with no problem and the chase speakers sound excellent as the center and surrounds. I expect the CV's to even sound better after they are broken in more. I love the set up. :bigsmile:


----------



## Savjac

Congrats, I wish I could be there to listen to them. I have gotten used to ease of presentation with my Klipsch but I would imagine the CV rock out another level.
I am looking forward to your thoughts. I have one question, do you find that the speakers are further apart than what one would consider normal ??

Once again, Congrats


----------



## tcarcio

Well I would say they are more dynamic if that is kind of what you mean by further apart. But I will tell you if you are the kind of person who likes concert or movie theater levels the CV's do that with ease. When they complete the break in period I will let you know how much the sound changes but I would imagine that will be a few weeks of use.


----------



## tesseract

Savjac said:


> I am looking forward to your thoughts. I have one question, do you find that the speakers are further apart than what one would consider normal ??
> 
> Once again, Congrats


Further apart distance-wise? As in 8ft. vs. 6ft.? With more toe-in, perhaps?


----------



## tcarcio

You woke up my thread.:T They are really the same distance apart as my Chase speakers were and with a little less toe in. They have broken in nicely especially in the midrange. They have evened out more if you get what I mean. It might also be that I changed the amp I was using. I was using the EP-4000 and I changed it to the QSC GX-5. I also found I like them better running them in full band along with my DTS-10. They do really well with both music and movies.


----------



## chashint

Ha, I almost responded to the original post...didn't notice it was '13 vs '14.
Nice to know you like the CV speakers.
My brother has a pair of old CV D2 speakers (new foam surrounds on the driver) anchoring his system and we both love them.


----------



## Glen B

I just jumped back on the Cerwin Vega bandwagon after many years. Saturday I spotted a pair of DX-9s in nice condition on the local Craiglist. The seller was less than 10 minutes away from me, so I went to his house, demoed them and now have them sitting in my garage for the time being. I plan on using them with my party system, in place of the pro subs and DIY high/mid cabs, tripods, multiple amps and electronic crossover I'm currently using. Its just too much gear for occasional use, so I'm looking to simplify things.


----------



## willis7469

I think you're gonna love em. I have a pair of D9's sitting in storage. Not sure what to do with them. Bought them new in about '88. 
15's and tone controls. Fun for a kid!


----------



## tcarcio

Nice pics guy's. There are still allot of CV guy's out there that love these speakers. I am really enjoying my XLS-215's. :bigsmile:


----------



## Savjac

tcarcio said:


> Nice pics guy's. There are still allot of CV guy's out there that love these speakers. I am really enjoying my XLS-215's. :bigsmile:



Excellent news, now I feel a little bit red faced for not getting a pair a year ago when I found the newer version on line. I went ahead and read some of the pro reviews and they were somewhat squeamish about recommending a change in the speakers. Oh well, I gotta stop reading some of those gents and follow the advice here more often.
Thats not to say I am unhappy, the 3 Klipsch across the front work very well...very well indeed.


----------



## willis7469

tcarcio said:


> Nice pics guy's. There are still allot of CV guy's out there that love these speakers. I am really enjoying my XLS-215's. :bigsmile:


 I bet you are! I haven't heard any Vega's for awhile. Thanks to this thread, I've decided to bring mine home and spiff em up. Ill figure it out from there. 

Savjac, I hope your family is doing good these days. I'm not sure, but I think I hear those klipsch calling you in for some good ol' QT.


----------



## tcarcio

Savjac said:


> Excellent news, now I feel a little bit red faced for not getting a pair a year ago when I found the newer version on line. I went ahead and read some of the pro reviews and they were somewhat squeamish about recommending a change in the speakers. Oh well, I gotta stop reading some of those gents and follow the advice here more often.
> Thats not to say I am unhappy, the 3 Klipsch across the front work very well...very well indeed.


Hey as long as you like your Klipsch then thats all that counts. I would love a pair of La scalas. :T


----------



## tcarcio

willis7469 said:


> I bet you are! I haven't heard any Vega's for awhile. Thanks to this thread, I've decided to bring mine home and spiff em up. Ill figure it out from there.


Keep us informed. I really would love to hear what you think of them now. :T


----------



## willis7469

Thanks TC, I'll probably have to wait until after the holidays, but I'm looking forward to spending some time with them. They bring back memories every time I see them. It's been too long for me to speak for their accuracy, or a lot of other characteristics, but I do remember how dynamic they were. 101db sensitivity, I could drive them with my phone! Maybe in my studio with my drums....


----------

